# Marimo Algae Balls (Cladophora aegagrophila) & Cherry/Amano Shrimp?



## ming (Dec 6, 2003)

My LFS has anamo shrimps with them and they co-exist fine
I would imagine the cherry's to be fine as well


----------



## John P. (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks--that's pretty consistent with what's written here:
http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/Algae/cladophora.html

Looks like a possibility then!


----------



## DARKPHREAK (Jan 26, 2004)

My amano's just eat whatever happens to be sitting on top of the balls(flake food).


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

No algae eating fish or shrimp will eat the marimo balls


----------



## SoCalSunset (Jun 26, 2004)

Nice pic of the marimos, lol


----------



## rustarific (Apr 21, 2004)

If I was a LFS owner I would call those "Green Water Tribbles".


----------



## rustarific (Apr 21, 2004)

Ugh. Thanks alot John. I can't get my mind off of getting one of those algae balls. Same itch as when I first saw someone keeping shrimps in their tank. Now I gotta go out looking for some.


----------



## John P. (Apr 10, 2004)

rustarific said:


> Ugh. Thanks alot John. I can't get my mind off of getting one of those algae balls. Same itch as when I first saw someone keeping shrimps in their tank. Now I gotta go out looking for some.


Tong's in Fountain Valley had some earlier this week when I was there, FYI. :icon_idea


----------

